

IPads being confiscated in China after trademark loss to Proview - arjn
http://www.slashgear.com/ipad-confiscated-in-china-after-apple-trademark-legal-loss-13213171/

======
arjn
I wonder if the Chinese authorities will go after Foxconn ? (probably not)

